# Should I change my snowboard?



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Yeah... that's a pretty big deck for a 60kg beginner... get something smaller.

But: Catching edges is part of the learning curve. You catch them cos you're off balance, doing weird movements, morst likely with too much weight on your back leg. So... get lessons and practice. The catching edge phase will be over one day. The more you ride and learn proper technique from scratch, the sooner.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Yes the board's a bit big but its a beginner board with a flat to rocker profile so should still be quite easy to ride - your problems are definitely more technique than equipment. 

How big are your feet? You might be better off on a wide anyhow.

I say learn to ride it, you're going want a new board once you're over that beginner hump anyway. Soon you'll have a better idea of kind of riding you enjoy and what style of board might want.

Also what neni said. Lessons. Lessons would make a smarter investment than any kit right now plus there's plenty of time for gear whoring.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Ya a long wide board is harder to turn esp for beginner. How big are your feet? Are you sure you need a wide? At 132lbs you should be on a 152 or 154, 156 tops. I'm a fat bastard and have over 100lbs on you so a 163 is more for a guy like me. 

Neni is absolutely right, catching edges is part of the beginner right of passage. We all went through that. You might be in that phase longer though because of your long ass board. Take a lesson or 2. Sometimes guys have bad habits that they don't even know about. I know how to snowboard (somewhat haha) and I took a freestyle lesson last year, trying to prevent breaking my old fat ass.

Get something like a Never Summer Funslinger or Capita DOA and you will have a blast. 

Good luck bro.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Depending on your shoe size the wide may be making things worse. You've got like 5 inches on me and 20lb less, so you also may want to start adding extra bacon on your cheeseburgers  I'm on a 154.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

f00bar said:


> Depending on your shoe size the wide may be making things worse. You've got like 5 inches on me and 20lb less, so you also may want to start adding extra bacon on your cheeseburgers  I'm on a 154.


:laughat2: That's funny. I assume he is a kid and that is why he is so light. But still hilarious.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

WasabiCanuck said:


> :laughat2: That's funny. I assume he is a kid and that is why he is so light. But still hilarious.


Most likely  My son turns 13 next week. He's about 6" shorter than me and 70lbs less. lol. He's gonna be in youth boards until he's 18 at this rate.


----------



## Dragon (Nov 22, 2017)

Thank u guys for the feedback
I got many questions regarding my feet size and my skill level. 
So my feet size are 11-12us and I’m not sure if that’s good for a wide board
I would say my skill level is intermediate because at C.O.P (Canada Olympic park) I was able to do their black diamond comfortably. 
I would say it’s harder to turn with a longer board and I am planing to do both all mountain and some park, so any suggestions for what board I should get and what size.
P.s I’m only 16


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Dragon said:


> Thank u guys for the feedback
> I got many questions regarding my feet size and my skill level.
> So my feet size are 11-12us and I’m not sure if that’s good for a wide board


Someone will come and doupt that you're in the right size boots. You will say it's your size as you wear street schoes in that size and smaller snowboard boots feel too small. Then @Wiredsport will chime in and ask for measures and pics, and abt 20 post later you'll find out that your boots _are_ abt a size too big and that you don't need no wide boards

3...2...1...

(Btw: they're right to doupt, as most of us started with too big boots; let them sort this out, as it will determine what board you should get next)


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

Dragon said:


> Thank u guys for the feedback
> I got many questions regarding my feet size and my skill level.
> So my feet size are 11-12us and I’m not sure if that’s good for a wide board
> I would say my skill level is intermediate because at C.O.P (Canada Olympic park) I was able to do their black diamond comfortably.
> ...


If you truly are size 11, then you will be ok on a normal board. If you are catching edges, then you aren't intermediate. How do you ride the black diamond? Carving or skidding? How fast? Anyhow that doesn't really matter. Some will say you should learn on your board and you will be a better rider and blah blah blah. I don't agree. You will have a lot more fun on a board that fits you. If you want park/all-mountain, then as I said get a Funslinger or DOA in 154 and you will have a blast all day long. Sell that long board to a fatso like me.


----------

